# Craftsman Snow blower Model Number 536.887992 need hex shaft assembly Part #1501100



## randal (1 mo ago)

The pictures below show the 7 tooth sprocket I am looking for. The shaft assembly is no longer available?? but if cI can find the sprocket I can weld it onto the shaft.
Any ideas on where to find this part?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The part number has been superceded to 1501100MA, but yea, discontinued.

Give these folks a call/email?









Hex Shaft
 

Snapper Parts SKU: 1501100MA Hex Shaft. Used on equipment. Shop now for OEM Snapper Parts Parts In-stock and ready to ship.




www.propartsdirect.net













Shaft.Hex Murray 1501100MA


Shaft.Hex Murray 1501100MA




www.rpmpieces.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Another cheaper, Murray, CRAFTSMAN HEX SHAFT P/N 1501100, 1501100MA
Disclaimer, I have not dealt with this site.


----------



## Masteratworknj (3 mo ago)

i have good used ones !


----------



## Masteratworknj (3 mo ago)

Masteratworknj said:


> i have good used ones !


let me know i can send pic or contact me directly 201-230-3920


----------



## randal (1 mo ago)

Masteratworknj said:


> let me know i can send pic or contact me directly 201-230-3920


Please send a picture and a quote
Thanks

Randy


----------



## Masteratworknj (3 mo ago)

randal said:


> Please send a picture and a quote
> Thanks
> 
> Randy


----------



## Masteratworknj (3 mo ago)

$49


----------

